# Bass UNDER ATTACK



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

*Should Fisheries Biologist manage for native fish at the expence of anglers choices?*​
YES337.50%NO450.00%do not care ether way112.50%


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

Looks like we are out to tear out the dams and save the snail darters again

http://www.carpbusters.org/boards/viewt ... b3c199b4e9



> Front page stories
> 
> More of river will get zapped
> Fish recovery project extends removal area
> ...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I know first hand at how CO. can get when it comes to native fish. They have centers that look at just native fish. The problem in the first place is the fact some fish out do other fish for food and space. Bony tail chubs, razor back suckers, and other minnow family fish are fish they are working hard to bring back. But they have many goups that say other wise. They get alot of heat form trout unlimited. This group wants nothing more to go to any lake or river and catch nice looking catchable trout. They dont have the BS others do for the fact they have put alot of effort into the keeping of native trout and salmon species. But they feal that the money going to the native fish that are state or federaly endangered should go to trout and trout only. The next is musky Inc. They are a bit smaller but were growing fast when I was down there. They feal that any body of water that does not produce sport fish should be turned into musky water. They are big on getting tigers in their lakes around there. They do have a point for the fact many waters that at one time had trout and some other native fish are now nothing but small pike central. Few of these lakes have been put into tiger production with great suckess. The last group in the fight is those who see native as the only way to go. The force opposing them sees those "dicky fish" as non profitable non intresting. I know if we had pike minnows (formerly known as skwa fish) I would not mind them for the fact they do get big. But most waters and habitat for them are too poor for large fish. In washington state pike minnows are considered a trash fish since they feed heavily on trout and salmon that live in their waters. Tigers again were used in some lakes to see if they could be a natural defence.

To save native fish those who are compeating need to be taken out. Thats the only sure fire way. As far as bass around hear go, they would have to look at the lakes and types of fish in those areas to see is they are having an impact on a native or native endangered fish.

The other thing about Co. is they beleave a fish is only a fish unless it is geneticaly native to the state. They had a problem with lakers many years ago and would not go to other states to provide fish for stocking. Not untill they found records indicating fish form the state at one time were put into lakes in other states. They then did DNA testing to find fish that were a match and then used those fish.


----------

